# OPP Officer Const. Vu Phamshot,  Killed in Leadbury ON



## old medic (8 Mar 2010)

Breaking News. 
More to follow


----------



## vonGarvin (8 Mar 2010)

From here:


> An Ontario Provincial Police officer has been shot responding to a call in Seaforth, Ont., north of London.
> There were no immediate details about the injury, or the age or gender of the officer involved.
> Sgt. Pierre Chamberland, a spokesman for OPP headquarters in Orillia, Ont., said the officer, who is from the Huron County detachment, was airlifted to hospital.
> Reports suggested the officer exchanged several shots with an unidentified person, who was also airlifted to a medical centre.
> OPP chief Julian Fantino was reported to be on his way to London


Here's hoping that the officer's wounds are neither life-threatening or with long-term ill effect.  I also hope that the person with whom gunfire was exchanges also survives, so that they may have their day in court.

And this from the ctv:


> An Ontario Provincial Police officer has been shot while on a call in Seaforth, a town located just north of London, Ont. in Huron County.
> There are reports the officer was shot in the head and is in grave condition. However, a spokesperson for the OPP said he can't confirm the extent of the officer's injuries.
> Authorities who are in the area say a suspect has also been shot. A witness on the scene told CTV News that the officer exchanged more than a dozen shots with the suspect at around 10:30 a.m.
> Both shooting victims have been rushed to a hospital in London for emergency treatment.
> ...


The officer arriving in London, ON:





(Image from ctv.ca)


----------



## Haggis (8 Mar 2010)

Not much more from CANOE.

Best wishes for the officer's quick and full recovery.


----------



## old medic (8 Mar 2010)

From the London Free Press
http://www.lfpress.com/news/london/2010/03/08/13153496.html

Witness saw man, officer exchange fire
OPP to speak at press conference scheduled for 4 p.m.
By SUSAN HUNDERTMARK


> SEAFORTH, Ont. — A Huron OPP officer was airlifted to London from the scene of a shooting on Huron County Road 12 north of Winthrop between Sawmill Road and Canada Company Road Monday morning at around 10:30 a.m.
> 
> Const. Aaron McPhail, media officer with the OPP Western Region, said police could only confirm that an officer was shot while responding to a call.
> 
> ...


----------



## observor 69 (8 Mar 2010)

CBC NEWS


An Ontario Provincial Police officer is in critical condition after he was hit Monday morning in a shootout near Seaforth, Ont., north of London.

OPP Commissioner Julian Fantino identified the wounded officer as Const. Vu Pham, 37, a 15-year member of the police force and a married father of three children.

"We hope for the best, obviously," said Fantino.

Fantino said police were called at 10:18 a.m. ET to the North Line in Huron County. When the officer attempted to stop a vehicle, he was confronted by an armed man, shot and immediately incapacitated.

"The suspect was also shot in the incident and he too is presently in hospital," said Fantino, who added that the suspect was about 70 years old.

No other police officers were injured.

Reports suggested the officer exchanged 15 to 20 shots with the unidentified man

Faith Weber, a resident of Brussels, Ont., was a witness to the shooting. She told radio station CKNX that the officer and a suspect fired at each other across a road.



Read more: http://www.cbc.ca/canada/story/2010/03/08/police-shot-officer-opp-.html#ixzz0hcktbiRn


----------



## vonGarvin (8 Mar 2010)

The officer's name and more info:


> An Ontario Provincial Police officer has been shot while on a call in Seaforth, a town located just north of London, Ont., in Huron County.
> Const. Vu Pham, a 37-year-old father of three, is in critical condition, OPP Commissioner Julian Fantino told a Monday news conference in London. He didn't offer details on the officer's injuries.
> Authorities who are in the area say a suspect has also been shot. There are unconfirmed reports he is in his 60s or possibly 70 years old. Fantino didn't have an exact age for the suspect.
> Both shooting victims have been rushed to a hospital in London for emergency treatment.
> ...


----------



## fire_guy686 (8 Mar 2010)

I just read Const. Pham has succumbed to his injuries. 

RIP.  

My thoughts and prayers are with his family and the OPP



> An Ontario Provincial Police veteran patroller is dead after being shot in the head after the constable had stopped the elderly driver of a pickup truck on a rural road in Huron County, north of London.
> 
> Witnesses heard at least a dozen shots being fired between police and the suspect, who was hiding in a ditch with a rifle after he had been intercepted.
> 
> Constable Vu Pham, a 37-year-old father of three, was taken to a London, Ont., hospital in critical condition after the shooting happened at 10:20 a.m. Monday. A police source confirmed Constable Pham's death late Monday afternoon.



Entire article here: 
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/opp-officer-dies-after-shooting/article1493707/


----------



## vonGarvin (8 Mar 2010)

RIP to the officer, and condolences to his family, friends and collegues


----------



## Crown-Loyal (8 Mar 2010)

RIP 

Thank you for your service


----------



## medaid (8 Mar 2010)

R.I.P brother...

This is a learning for all LEOs in Canada.


----------



## old medic (9 Mar 2010)

Community mourns devoted officer
By Jane Sims, Joe Belanger, Deb Van Brenk and Mike Kennedy 
http://www.lfpress.com/news/london/2010/03/08/13160166.html

WINGHAM - Tears replaced hope.


> Just as a prayer vigil Monday ended for a Huron OPP officer, members of his congregation at the Living Waters Revival Centre here found out
> 
> Const. Vu Pham had died in the line of duty.
> 
> ...


----------

